# Como conectar 4 bafles hi fi a amplificador profesional



## ferrari (Nov 1, 2018)

Buenos dias, estoy en la tarea de organizar este híbrido entre un amplificador profesional y 4 bafles hi fi, mi primera intensión es realizar la conexión en serie dos bafles por cada canal; según he estudiado esta conexión baja la potencia del amplificador a la mitad lo que en mi caso sería lo ideal ya que el amplificador a primera vista pareciera muy potente para estos 4 bafles y al disminuir a la mitad no correría ningún riesgo tanto  los parlantes como  el amplificador.

¿ Estoy en lo cierto al pensar que si amplificador lee 16 Ohmios entonces solo enviará 125 w por canal a un par de bafles de 50w cada uno - TOTAL 100 w por canal-  y esto será suficiente para sacarle su potencial sin ningún peligro?.

Entiendo que la conexión en paralelo es la mas usada y recomendada pero no en mi caso ya que esto aumentaría demasiado el poder por cada canal. También he leído bastante sobre la conexión SERIE-PARALELO pero aún no he comprendido correctamente como es su funcionamiento y no se si sería mejor alternativa a la conexión en serie.

Los datos.

AMPLIFICADOR : QSC MX1000a https://www.qsc.com/resource-files/...nued/mxa/mx_1000a/q_amp_mxa_mx1000a_specs.pdf

STEREO - Watts por canal: 8 Ohmios 250 watts, 4 Ohmios: 350 watts , 2 Ohmios: 500 watts.

BAFLES:

2 Pioneer CS 66A : Impedancia 8 Ohmios . 50 watts de potencia

2 Advent Large: Impedancia 8 Ohmios . 50 watts de potencia

¿Esta es la manera correcta para la conexión de los 4 parlantes en serie?, me atreví a realizar este gráfico por si estoy en algún error por favor me corrijan si son tan amables.





Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2018)

Aún en serie la potencia del amplificador supera a los bafles, se supone que si es para uso casero no necesitas  llevarlo al máximo, no obstante deberías preveer que alguíen no venga y le de el volumen al máximo, con lo cual perderas los cuatro bafles al instante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2018)

ferrari dijo:


> También he leído bastante sobre la conexión SERIE-PARALELO pero aún no he comprendido correctamente como es su funcionamiento y no se si sería mejor alternativa a la conexión en serie.



 Dos parlantes en serie = 16 Ohms , y ahora esos dos conjuntos en paralelo , volvés a los 8 Ohms. Pero de esa forma irían los 4 en un único canal.


----------



## ferrari (Nov 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Aún en serie la potencia del amplificador supera a los bafles, se supone que si es para uso casero no necesitas  llevarlo al máximo, no obstante deberías preveer que alguíen no venga y le de el volumen al máximo, con lo cual perderas los cuatro bafles al instante


Según  mucho que he leído siempre es recomendable que el amplificador supere  una o dos veces la potencia del parlante, aunque no es este el caso tendré muy en cuenta su argumento sobre el volumen. Gracias Pandacba.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dos parlantes en serie = 16 Ohms , y ahora esos dos conjuntos en paralelo , volvés a los 8 Ohms. Pero de esa forma irían los 4 en un único canal.


He visto esta imagen y releído su mensaje  muchíssssimas veces y creo que por fin lo he comprendido. La ventaja sobre la conexión en serie es que siempre se mantiene sobre los 8 ohmios. Ahora bien,  como supongo que no hay inconveniente que en el amplificador solo trabaje un canal por eso mismo lo hará mas descansado lo que se podría considerar otro beneficio. Gracias como siempre Dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2018)

ferrari dijo:


> Según mucho que he leído siempre es recomendable que el amplificador supere una o dos veces la potencia del parlante


 
Si un amplificador de 300 Watts tiene un 2 % de distorsión a máxima potencia , a 30 Watts (nivel de escucha alto pero aceptable para Hi Fi) tendrá 0,03 % ; combinado con dos bafles de 40 o 50 Watts . . .  chiche bombón. Vos conocerías ésta condición.

Viene tu hijo con tres amigos , o el novio de tu hija , o tu cuñado en algún momento que no estés y los conos quedarán estampados contra la pared de enfrente.

Un gusto colaborar


----------



## ferrari (Nov 12, 2018)

Muchas gracias dosmetros por su colaboración, siempre es mejor entonces estar alerta y guardar las precauciones del caso, por tiempo apenas esta semana haré el experimento y espero contar con buena suerte. Cualquier inquietud o resultado les haré saber. Un saludo.


----------



## ferrari (Nov 22, 2018)

Bien, he realizado las pruebas y afortunadamente sin ningún accidente que lamentar , ha sido un poco engorroso realizar el cableado pero en general los bafles han respondido bastante bien. Respecto a la calidad del  sonido aún estoy pensando si es lo suficientemente bueno ya que es una mezcla de dos modelos diferentes y uno es notablemente mejor que el otro.

Lo anterior serían puntos a mejorar si se quiere de no ser porque en definitiva lo que menos me gustó del experimento es que se pierde el sonido stereo  y era de suponer ya que todos los bafles van conectados a un solo canal a no ser que haya cometido algún error en las conexiones. Por otro lado y para tener muy en cuenta es que la ganancia del amplificador solo llega hasta la mitad SIN llegar al clip, por lo mismo es fácil suponer que ese es el límite para  la seguridad y el buen funcionamiento de los bafles.

Cualquier otra definición al respecto seguirá siendo por este subforo. Saludos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2018)

Por que no probás  de a dos en serie y respetando el estereo , uno bueno y uno malo en cada canal.






En cuanto a la potencia , cada bafle es de 50 , sumados dan 100 Watts y el amplificador , a 16 Ohms andará cerca de esa cifra , quizás 125 Watts por canal.


----------



## ferrari (Nov 25, 2018)

Correcto Dosmetros, según su comentario entonces mis cuentas iniciales estaban en lo cierto por lo que esa será la siguiente prueba a realizar. Estaremos  informando!


----------



## ferrari (Mar 30, 2019)

Bien señores, por favor ayuda que mis cuentas no me cuadran, sobre el tema de los 4 bafles ya esta solucionado. Conecte 2 por canal de 8 ohmios en paralelo  lo que en cuentas quiere decir que el amplificador esta trabajando a 4 Ohmios ( estos 4 bafles son exactamente iguales)..pero que pasa si quiero agregar otro par - un bafle por canal- pero resulta que estos dos últimos bafles no son iguales a los 4 anteriores ya que  son de 4 Ohmios.

Dos preguntas.

1. ¿Es posible poner a este amplificador tres bafles por canal?
2. Lo dicho inicialmente,¿ si esta trabajando a 4 Ohmios con 2 pares, al conectar el ultimo par y este al ser de 4 Ohmios se mantiene la impedancia total en 4 Ohmios?. Ojalá me haya explicado correctamente.


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 30, 2019)

si, si es posible.
tus dos parlantes de 8 Ohms conectados en paralelo te daría un impedancia de 4 Ohms, hasta ahí bien, pero al conectar el otro parlante en paralelo de 4 Ohms tu impedancia bajara a 2 Ohms, que tu amplificador no tiene ningún problema en manejar, según las especificaciones, peeeeero ten en cuenta que la potencia no se va a repartir en trozos iguales el parlante de 4 Ohsm debe de soportar el doble que tus dos parlantes de 8 Ohms. ej: si estas entregando 100w la potencia se va a repartir en 25w a cada parlante de 8 Ohms y 50w al parlante de 4 Ohms, debes de tener eso en cuenta.
espero haberme hecho entender.


V1= amplificador
R1= 1º parlante de 8 Ohms.
R2= 2º parlante de 8 Ohms.
R3= parlante de 4 Ohms.
la potencia que tienes que ver es P(avg).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2019)

Podrías probar de poner esos dos parlantes que ya tienes en paralelo , en serie con el nuevo de 4 Ohms , con lo cual quedarías a 8 Ohms


----------



## ferrari (Abr 5, 2019)

Si señor! , gracias Dosmetros y Sebsjata , lo importante es saber que si es posible y a primera vista la segunda opción será la que pondré en práctica este fin de semana. Por otra parte hoy acomodando lo mejor posible en mi pequeño espacio resulta que la potencia QSC no cabe en el mueble que tengo destinado para el equipo, al menos horizontalmente como normalmente seria. ¿Algún problema en  usar  la potencia VERTICALMENTE o sea parada o de pié? ..es la única forma de ubicarla esperando que asi no cause ningún inconveniente .


----------



## ferrari (Abr 8, 2019)

Pues nada, el amplificador funciona muy bien tanto en posición normal - horizontal- como en posición vertical. Realicé pruebas de calentamiento tal vez por alguna obstrucción del ventilador en vertical y no hubo ningún cambio significativo al respecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2019)

Voy a probar de ver tv , ni parado , ni acostado  , sino a 45º


----------



## ferrari (Abr 8, 2019)

Hola Dosmetros, entiendo por  su comentario que era muy obvio que no existiría ningún cambio..bien, ¿ entonces vale la misma deducción en el caso de los bafles?. Por espacio y por seguridad los he apilado en posición HORIZONTAL y tengo mis propias conclusiones pero sería bueno saber su opinión al respecto.
Ahora mismo estan asi. Los Twiters de los 4 bafles en la parte interior y los woofers en la parte exterior.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2019)

Era solo humor 

Con los tweeters y medios hacia afuera mejorás la sensación de estereo


----------



## sergiot (Abr 9, 2019)

Para un equipo electronico no es significativo la posición en el espacio, a menos que afecte la refrigeración, pero para algo que transmite el sonido si, no es lo mismo ni la posición ni el lugar ni la distancia entre ellos, ni la altura al piso ni la altura al techo, la cosa en esos casos es mas compleja, dentro de tus posibilidades de ubicación tendrías que probar todas las opciones y "escuchar" cual te convence mejor, si tenes forma de medir el espectro de audio es mejor, la memoria auditiva es muy mala y dura 1 segundo.


----------



## ferrari (Abr 9, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Era solo humor
> 
> Con los tweeters y medios hacia afuera mejorás la sensación de estereo



Claro que si!, asi mismo lo entendi yo Dosmetros , no hay problema.

Si, esa puede ser una diferencia, los coloqué asi porque los bafles superiores tienden a carecer de agudos entonces de frente  suman. Haré la prueba y ya es definir cual diferencia siento mejor aunque muy seguramente sea la imagen stereo que es mas fácil de percibir precisamente por lo mismo que explica abajo el compañero Sergiot.


sergiot dijo:


> Para un equipo electronico no es significativo la posición en el espacio, a menos que afecte la refrigeración, pero para algo que transmite el sonido si, no es lo mismo ni la posición ni el lugar ni la distancia entre ellos, ni la altura al piso ni la altura al techo, la cosa en esos casos es mas compleja, dentro de tus posibilidades de ubicación tendrías que probar todas las opciones y "escuchar" cual te convence mejor, si tenes forma de medir el espectro de audio es mejor, la memoria auditiva es muy mala y dura 1 segundo.



Gran explicación Sergio, exactamente eso mismo sucedió con mi experimento, en definitiva no pude percibir ningún cambio entre un cambio de posición y el otro porque el tiempo que transcurre en hacerlo es muy difícil tener la retentiva del sonido anterior.  A no ser que la diferencia sea  abismal o muy notoria siempre se va a escuchar por lo menos muy iguales.
Lo ideal como explica es con mediciones pero es un paso algo complicado, ya he tenido algo de experiencia con ese punto y por lo engorroso no me atrevo a seguir haciéndolo. En definitiva a mi  torpe oído no le parece sustancial el cambio entonces lo dejo tal cual aparecen en la foto.

Tal vez con el tiempo pienso que en caso de hacer algún cambio si note la diferencia ya que el oído se acostumbra pero por ahora escucho igual en una posición o en otra.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 9, 2019)

Exacto, el tiempo que transcurre entre una posicón y la otra es tan grande que la memoria auditiva desaparece, solo podes usar una posición mucho tiempo encuchando varias veces los mismo y luego cambiar la posición y volver a escuchar, en algunos casos se suelen escuchar diferencias muy sutiles, como que cambia la imagen estereo o una campanita que antes escuchabas en frente tuyo pasa a escucharse arriba tuyo, esos son la cosas que marcan la diferencia. Algo que mejora la ecustica en general es poner alfombra, mucha, toda la que puedas, cortinas gruesas y pesadas en las paredes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2019)

ferrari dijo:


> Gran explicación Sergio, exactamente eso mismo sucedió con mi experimento, en definitiva no pude percibir ningún cambio entre un cambio de posición y el otro porque el tiempo que transcurre en hacerlo es muy difícil tener la retentiva del sonido anterior. A no ser que la diferencia sea abismal o muy notoria siempre se va a escuchar por lo menos muy iguales.


Querés escuchar si hay diferencias???
Ok, primero escuhá sentado en tu lugar de costumbre y después *escuchá sentado en el piso* sin cambiar el volumen ni la distancia cuando cambiés los parlantes de posición, y *tratá de descubrir desde que lugar suenan las voces y los instrumentos*.
Te vas a llevar una sorpresa...


----------



## ferrari (Abr 12, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Querés escuchar si hay diferencias???
> Ok, primero escuhá sentado en tu lugar de costumbre y después *escuchá sentado en el piso* sin cambiar el volumen ni la distancia cuando cambiés los parlantes de posición, y *tratá de descubrir desde que lugar suenan las voces y los instrumentos*.
> Te vas a llevar una sorpresa...


Buen experimento , este fin de semana trataré de realizarlo y  les  contaré los resultados.


----------



## ferrari (Abr 16, 2019)

Señores, he tenido inconveniente para conectar el receptor vintage y usarlo como preamplificador a  la etapa de potencia . Alguien me recomendó que para descartar algún problema de la etapa Pre del receptor probara  conectando directo mi celular al amplificador y que si funcionaba entonces ovbiamente el problema era del receptor vintage.
Con un cable como este.


Conectar directamente mi celular al amplificador.



El caso es que me ha sorprendido la idea, esta persona me dice que el amplificador al ser de tanta potencia- QSC PLX3002- alcanza a enviar señal a los bafles al menos como prueba SIN necesidad de un preamplificador.
¿es cierto lo que esta persona me recomienda? ¿ existe algún peligro para cualquiera de las partes en esta prueba o experimento?.
No he querido probar nada hasta no recibir al menos otra opinión y quienes mas que uds si son tan amables.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 16, 2019)

La salida de auricular de un celular tiene mas intensidad de señal que la necesaria para una entrada de linea de audio, sino no sonaría el auricular el cual necesita mucha mas energia, lo que te dijeron lo podes hacer sin problemas, muchas veces lo que ocurre es que el celular puede apagar el audio de la salida porque no le gusta la carga de impedancia del equipo de audio, algunas veces me ha pasado.
Cuando lo conectes bajale el volumen al minimo en ambos casos, y empezá a subir de a poco.


----------



## ferrari (Abr 17, 2019)

Muy bien Sergio, esta semana tengo varias pruebas que hacer y la verdad no pensaba que el simple hecho de conectar un preamplificador vintage para controlar  un amplificador profesional tuviera tantos inconvenientes. Como dicen en la radio, seguiré informando no sin antes agradecerte Sergio  como a todos los que han participado en  este hilo  la enseñanza y colaboración.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 17, 2019)

Probalo asi que te va a funcionar bien, solo por las dudas, no conectes el celular con el cargador conectado, es muy posible que se meta mucho ruido de alterna, me ha pasado con la notebook y los celulares, cuando estan funcionando con sus baterias cero problema, pero cuando estan con el cargador aparecen los ruidos.


----------



## ferrari (May 7, 2019)

Funciona!..gracias Sergio, efectivamente conecté el celular directo sin el cargador y funciona muy bien, sonido nítido y claro aunque para una escucha vigorosa tocó subir todo el volumen tanto en el teléfono como en el amplificador, aún asi el segundo led verde del amplificador apenas se enciende lo que quiere decir que aún falta voltaje de salida  como para sacarle todo el provecho al amplificador pero es lo suficientemente potente para mi pequeña sala.

Y el asunto mejoró aún mas cuando volví a hacer el intento con el preamplificador de mi recepetor vintage, esta vez con un cable RCA  a XLR y funcionó perfecto, sin ruidos ni zumbidos extraños y me gustó aún mas ya que el receptor le imprime otro sonido diferente ademas de aumentar el voltaje al QSC lo que entrega algo mas de potencia . En fin, muy satisfecho con los resultados.




Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## andy1969 (Ene 15, 2022)

buenas noches, si tengo un amplificador a 8 ohmios y me regalaron dos parlantes finos jbl a 4 ohmios que debo hacer?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2022)

andy1969 dijo:


> buenas noches, si tengo un amplificador a 8 ohmios y me regalaron dos parlantes finos jbl a 4 ohmios *que debo hacer?*


Leer las especificaciones completas del amplificador para saber como conectarlos.


----------



## ferrari (Ene 16, 2022)

Le comento en mi caso Andy tratando de ayudar. Esos 4 bafles que ve en la foto los he conectado de a 2 en paralelo a ese amplificador QSC de la foto dando una carga de 4 Ohmios por canal y no he tenido ningún inconveniente y solo vine a caer en cuenta que ese  amplificador a 4 Ohmios entrega la bobadita de 900 watts por canal.  
Afortunadamente nunca sucedió nada por exceso de potencia pero hace un mes atrás los tengo conectados en serie para aumentar a 16 Ohmios por canal y el amplificador a esa carga disminuye a 220 watts por canal lo cual es mas que suficiente para cada par de esos bafles y por supuesto tampoco he tenido ningún inconveniente.
En resumen Andy , debe leer  las especificaciones de su amplificador pero no creo que tenga ningún problema en poder usar sus 2 parlantes JBL . Saludos


----------

